
Boston Dynamics Robot dog enforces social distancing in Singapore park - bodhi_mind
https://www.bbc.com/news/av/technology-52619568/coronavirus-robot-dog-enforces-social-distancing-in-singapore-park
======
tagawa
Is it just me, or is this absolutely terrifying?

~~~
Lio
I'm just waiting for someone to step into frame and kick it off its feet.

If that was the UK kids would be kicking it on sight the minute the news crew
left. If it responds with some kind of weaponry then it's terrifying.

